# Desperate for Boxer to stop peeing in house :(



## ChelsB (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone had some advice. I have an 8 month old Brindle Boxer. I have crate trained her sense I brought her home. I bring her outside as soon as I take her out and same when I put her in the crate. She is in the crate when we are not home and when we are sleeping. She is put outside regularly. My problem is she still pees and occasionally poops in the house. We have a bell on the door that she can ring to alarm us that she wants to go out which she uses at times. Sometimes she will hide and go to another room and pee and go upstairs to our bedroom. Tonight she went up and pee'd on the bed. She is not allowed on the bed. This is the 3rd time she has done this. What can we do to get her to go outside and what is the best way to discipline?

Thanks so much 
ChelsB


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Just as a question for more information . . . . do you accompany her outside and reward her for doing her business while out there?

For information, a bed in a far off room makes a ton of sense in regards to where an animal will instinctually pee - they go for absorbant surfaces if they can. If she has access it is probably attractive to her and more convenient than ringing the bell. My room doors are closed, usually, until my dogs are well over a year and then sometimes well past that. 

SOB


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Also, if you've ever scolded her when you caught her having an accident, that can make them want to not potty in front of you, so they'll try to go in another room.

Basically, you have a dog that is still young and not quite housebroken. You need to treat her like an unhousebroken puppy. Either she's in the crate, or tethered to you, or in a room where you are able to closely supervise her. In addition to going out when you get home, she should also go out after meals, after waking up and after playing.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If she's not allowed on the bed, why does she have access to it? Here we close the doors of all the rooms where we don't want the animals to go, and that includes the bedroom door. My puppy went through a phase where he would go to the bedroom and pee on my other dog's bed, so of course he no longer has access to the bedroom.

Also, as mentioned above, you need to reward her for going outside, give her 3-5 yummy treats every time she goes outside.


----------



## ChelsB (Apr 8, 2011)

My fiance accompanies her outside and watches her pee but I honestly don't I figured sense after she got the hang out peeing outside that she knew that is what she was outside or. We will have to start giving her treats for a reward while outside. We ususally close all doors but sometimes the master bedroom door is left open by accident and that is something we need to work on. So when I am in the kitchen or more open areas of the house she should be leashed to me?I was doing that but I just thought that she should be out of that stage by now. I have never owned a dog so this is all to me :s She is so loving and a great dog. Another question? as a boxer she is really excitable especially when we come int he door. I don't pet her until she sits but she continues to jump. I alwasys gold her collar to sit until she does. Is that a proper way the teach them or is there a better way?

Thanks 
ChelsB


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Teach her the sit command when she is calm, not just trying to train her when she is already excited. 

How often/long are you walking her daily? Should be 2 brisk 40 min walks a day, minimum. You should also be doing some training with her daily to tire her out mentally.


----------

